# Flow in Angelfish tank



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Mar 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm about to start up my new Angelfish tank, but I'm having doubts about what type and amount of flow would be best for this kind of biotope. Except for some floaters, there will be no plants, so no issues there. I'm torn between two ideas:
1. Use the standard internal filter and 600 lph pump (this is a Rio 240 btw), and add a 900 lph powerhead I have spare, both aimed from back right to left front;
2. Replace the 600 lph pump with the 1000 lph, and run that through a spraybar all along the back wall.

I've seen both used, and but can't really find any info on what is preferred for these fish. I will be going for Scalare btw.

Thanks in advance!

Paul.


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Mar 2015)

I would say the more filtration the better but flow needs to be fairly calm for angels. I'm no expert on angels but bullying could be a problem if they don't have enough room to establish their own territories.
member "mick.Dk" has a fair bit of experience with these fish so perhaps send him a pm


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Mar 2015)

That's why I'm leaning towards the spraybar option at the moment, however, after seeing a video of George's Angelfish tank, I think he had a FX5 running on a 240 ltr. tank, and judging by the floating plants moving about, there was quite some flow, which is what made me doubt.


----------



## flygja (25 Mar 2015)

In my opinion, if you're not gonna plant it at all, then fairly low flow is good enough as long as fish stocking is reasonable. It's more about removing ammonia than getting CO2 all over the tank then. Floaters get CO2 from the air.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (25 Mar 2015)

flygja said:


> In my opinion, if you're not gonna plant it at all, then fairly low flow is good enough as long as fish stocking is reasonable. It's more about removing ammonia than getting CO2 all over the tank then. Floaters get CO2 from the air.



Understood, hence why I'm trying to get the balance right between proper filtering of the water and proper flow for the angelfish. Am leaning more and more towards the 1000 lph with a spraybar.


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Mar 2015)

If you're going for "domesticated" lines of Pterophyllum scalare, these are generally very tolerant of water-parametres (ex. ammonia) - therefore easy fish to keep. Some "strains" are much more agressive than others, though (ex. True black males, tend to be mean Bast..ds ! )
Like allready mentioned, their body-shap is not designed for very high flow - they do prefere to be able to swim slow and easy around the tank. Their unique "language" of postures are also better seen, in less flow.
Start off with about 10 juvenile fish, but You will be able to keep 2 engaged pair of adult fish at max. This is if you provide some kind of "natural border", each pair can relate to, when establishing their territory. Keeping pairs together, on the other hand, let pairs agress "out" towards other pair, instead of "in" between themselves. This is very benefitial. Personally I keep pairs separated, but with visual contact. This give same effect.
With this few fish, you can actually get away with relatively low flow, keeping good waterquality. Keeping only floayets mean CO2 distribution is less important.Waterchanges are ofcourse a must.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (25 Mar 2015)

Hey Mick,

Thanks for your reply. I was intending on starting with juveniles, about 7, and then let them sort themselves out into pairs/ harem(s). The other inhabitants will be a pair of Ancistrus, a smallish school of Nannostomus Marginatus, and a pair of A. Cactuoides, and maybe some C. Panda.
Am still not sure  about the _type_ of flow though; will they prefer the spraybar for an even back to front flow throughout the tank, or the linear, river-like flow that the standard filter outlet with powerhead will produce?

Thanks!


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Mar 2015)

I have kept Pterophyllum scalare on both ways - I really don't think they care, as long as flow doesn't push them around !!
Some of my smaller holding-tanks for adult pairs, not needed for breeding, actually only have the flow from an air-stone.....and waterchanges ofcourse. 
A few pcs. of Anubias on wood in each tank, and no gravel, makes maintainance a lot easier.
   7 juvenile fish don't give much to choose from, when pairing off - this mean less chance of a "reliable and harmonious" pair....even less chance of two !!


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Mar 2015)

- I'd seriously consider some planting, for cover for the other inhabitants as well as the Pterophyllum scalare. Some large Echinodorus bleherii are really benefitial and are easy plants to keep.....


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (26 Mar 2015)

Okay, thanks for that. I had been doubting wether or not to add some plants, and was thinking about some Echinodorus sp. Back to the drawing board I guess, and with plants, I will definitely go for the 1000 lph with the spraybar to get "some" flow to the plants.


----------



## dougstar (18 Apr 2015)

here are my angels. my return pump 5000lph an internal x2 300lph they dont notice


----------



## zozo (24 Apr 2015)

Angel Fish love plants like vallisneria or simular long leaved plants (Enchinidorus). If you put plants like that in the tank you will experience that they will happily use it as hide out or pair up and make a love nest. Also they like to spawn on those leaves, which is a great spectacle to witness.  It gives them their own little home in the tank where they feel safe, make love and defend it.


----------

